# Time to end of chapter



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been doing a search on this feature but can't find anything although I know it has been discussed, so I'll ask here. The indicator for time to read to end of chapter, is that a feature available just on the PW or is it available on the Kindle for Fire HD also? If it's available on the Fire, how do I access it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not seen it on my Fire HD, so I'm thinking it's just on the PW.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be more interested in words/pages/locations to end of chapter than time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

QuantumIguana said:


> I'd be more interested in words/pages/locations to end of chapter than time.


The locations and percentage will still be available. Probably pages too. . . . .at least, according to various pictures of the devices from the 'hands on' time following the press conference.

But the 'time to chapter/end' is NOT a feature on the Fire.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But the 'time to chapter/end' is NOT a feature on the Fire.


Rats!!


----------

